# Repairing a fishing reel



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I have two reels now that are not locking back when winding??? Is it easy enough to fix my self or should I just take them in to a repair centre.

The one I'm more interest in having fixed is the near new Penn Applause 4000 which i won in a comp 

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=3347

Flicking the little lever at the bottom of the reel is meant to enable the reel to lock. The same has happened to my trusty old Surf reel as well. What is the function of this stupid little lever when you can just release the bail arm to free up some line???

Milt,


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Milt

I have the same thing on one of my little shimano's, quite annoying when the anti reverse doesn't work. I pulled mine appart and couldn't solve the problem, let alone know what i was looking at. So i would like to know if there are any tricks too?

However I feel a trip to the tackle shop for a pro to fix it might be the only option.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Same here I pulled apart my surf reel seing as though its larger and easier to work out :idea: so I though :roll: :idea: I couldn't work out how it did its job locking up the reel?

Its looking like a tackle store job at this stage?

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ0kNz0AACzfgAASQIfwgClKUSo/79+gMADZWiKZPSABoaAaAANqFE9CekDIAAAANBqaZEyNJtEwmjQBtCAQU1S1Ya45sz67ITTjI+7mWaBxPQwuzZjBr+mRl0oMpJxaTw1wqRyQidEpsiyuozLiREPBL7QxTQF7v3olZXoOFCZoGy2UgAsYvS4Xx1dhQZhEnMuVfFvNAVpwGd4x5Eiu25ZkcTnVwWtQNYtD5HbcrmJwln0xFBui1HtibFIBLpErE6zP+WIYoqY2guIjhYZAYBDD7EsYBIdgCZTTBhVUlM9QCPvaK0CBzeSfxdyRThQkA0kNz0A=


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sure someone like Scott will be able to help you - but I've found that different reels have different anti-reverse mechanisms. The ones I've managed to fix myself are those that have a small spring that has come off its securing point. once I worked out the problem it was an easy fix - good luck!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Milt
If the anti-reverse is not working it sounds like it may have snapped off. It has happened on a number of reels, when saltwater gets in and slowly corrodes the part. It sometimes doesn't matter how well you rinse the reels after use...the parts are not made like they used to. Not surprised if the Penn is made in China. That's why I prefer to buy the ones made in the USA.
Take the reel to a good fishing store and ask them to service it for you. They will order the part (if that's the problem) clean the reel and lubricate it. Good as new!!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Take the spool off and give it a blast with crc or somethin like that. I have had a couple do this and took about 5 minutes to fix.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, pm me and I will talk you through it. 90% of the time I have found that the anti-reverse spring isn't damaged, it is just that the a/r pawl is binding due to salt ect. Please promise me you will never use CRC or WD40 type products on your reels as they are penetrating solvents rather than penetrating lubricants. They will leech the internal lubrication from your reel leaving your gearing and bearings running dry. This will increase both wear and susceptibility to rust and corrosion. I used to have a extract from an article I did on the site about correct reel servicing techniques but i dare say it would have been cropped by the autocropping feature. If I can find a copy of it i will re-post it.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I took it apart tonight and found what i thought to be the problem the clip had slipped off slightly, took this and that apart and put it back on but still no good 

Off to a tackle store tomorrow, funny thing is if I lift the bail the reel locks back :?: there was a little bit of metal that protrudes and stops against a piece of plastic under the thats spring loaded through the sides.

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Funny isn't it scott , ive been using crc on a reel for 20 years and never had a worry with it . Life is a mystery :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter J, don't know what to tell you mate but can only reiterate what I have discovered from nearly a decade of managing a tackle shop where we did warranty work for Daiwa, Penn and Silstar. I have repaired and serviced literally thousands of reels in that time and I wouldn't use these products on my worst enemies reels. I also serviced and did warranty work for 3 years straight out of school for Penn/Jarvis Walker at wholesale level. You must be very lucky or the solvents are not penetrating to the point where they are doing any damage. I will debate this point with you as much as you like but I stand by what I said in my previous post. Looking forwards to your reply.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

scot, how is INOX for reels and fishing gear, have not had any joy with wd40 :? :? :?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It's probably all that runs the reel , probably no grease in it :roll:

I debate things all day at work , if thats what you would call it 
(debate that is ).Life is too short to worry about what goes in a fishing reel , i'll take your advice and not use the penetrating spray on em.

I have heaps of inox here , but i do pull the reels apart once a year and re grease anyway so thats probably why they are in good nick.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter J, Bigbazoo. Innox is suppose to be OK. I haven't ever used it but know people who have without issues. I have always favored Triflow when using a penetrating lubricant or Sportsproof at a pinch.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott said:


> Peter J, Bigbazoo. Innox is suppose to be OK.


Inox to the layman seems to be a very different product to the other brands, and is oilier between the fingers unlike the others that feel like kero or similar.

Headman on the forum reconditions engine heads and protects the work with Inox; I've seen heads in in his workshop in our salt air safe as houses after many months of exposure except for the original spraying.

On my old diesel engined boat it was the only spray to cope with the heat and dripping salt water effectively.

Inox also has a different smell to the others but that may be the propellent; I've always used it on my reels [inc on line] without any concerns and when removing a side plate any grease seems OK but have never gone right into the reel internals.

A final plug for Inox had a clutch cable problem on an old van that I had drenched with CRC and the mechanic said I would have to replace, I then tried Inox as a last resort and sold the van 3 years later with the suspect cable good as gold.

Happily recommend it after much use, but not contradicting Scott as I've not the reel experience he has but will continue on my own gear


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Aleg fixing mine was quite easy with a little bit of an idea as to what could be wrong from Scott. :wink:

Aleg,

Basically with mine the lever is attached to a little rod which goes all the way up to the barrel of the reel, screwed on to this is another piece of metal which when turned locks in the reel. On the other side of the barrel there's a spring that should spring both ways to release and push in that bit of metal to unlock and lock. Now if thats filled with gunk it won't spring back which is what happened to me. :arrow:

Once I got it back into the locked position i taped down the lever so it doesn't happen again. I never fish free spool so i dont need that function and if i need to peel some line off my reel I'll just lift the bail :idea:

Thanks to all that replied, don't be shy to open it up and have a good look around, for me the surf reel is next 

Milt,


----------

